# Lesser spider pinstripe pastel



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if a royal with the above has ever been produced and does anyone know what its called?

Kingpin Blast? 

If it does exsist does anyone have a pic they can link?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sure has been done, well, Brock Wagner did a Butter Spinner Blast this year.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

courtesy of Brock Wagner...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks even better now at 600g!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks brilliant 



Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Looks even better now at 600g!


 
Is there a pic of it grown on?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Here we go;


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, thats GLOWING 

Very nice indeed!

TY for finding the pics


----------

